# Outbord mechanic in Orlando



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

Any suggestions of where I should take my Merc 9.9?


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

Give All Star Marine a call...  The place is run by Scott Turner and his Dad (Holly).  Small shop, great guys - I have never been disappointed.

All Star Marine Specialists
111 W Pineloch Ave # 7
Orlando, FL 32806-8563
(407) 423-9953[ch8206]

------------------------------
Don


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Or you can try Ahoy Marine in Sanford.

They pretty much only work on Merc. 

Tom at HB referred me there and they did a good job on a stator replacement. They always help me out when I need parts too.

407-323-8373


----------

